# East Bay berthing $$ starting asap (for 28" sailboat)



## sheltonbaby (Feb 23, 2012)

I am in the process of purchasing my buddy's Lancer 28 Mark V 1982 this week and was wondering if there's a cheaper way to obtain a spot (vs going to the office and paying the marina $$) in one of the East Bay Marinas in San Francisco area? (I know my buddy used to keep this sailboat in Vallejo Marina for under $200/month up until last year)

Any help will be appreciated.. 
Mahalo!
Z


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

You are looking to put the cheapest boat you can find in the cheapest marina you can find in the most expensive cities in the United States? Make sure you do the math before taking on an expense you can not afford. Are you looking for a liveaboard? That may be even harder to find and more expensive?


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

jephotog said:


> You are looking to put the cheapest boat you can find in the cheapest marina you can find in the most expensive cities in the United States? Make sure you do the math before taking on an expense you can not afford. Are you looking for a liveaboard? That may be even harder to find and more expensive?


Well stated. If you are looking to liveaboard, there's no marina that will let you do it for $200 and they are already dealing with the issues associated with cheap boats whether people are living on them or not.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

The going rate for a boat that length in the bay area is $220 to $300, plus a 50% liveaboard surcharge, if applicable.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

MarkSF said:


> The going rate for a boat that length in the bay area is $220 to $300, plus a 50% liveaboard surcharge, if applicable.


That is actually much cheaper than I thought it would be. Either the high cost of housing has not affected slip pricing, or few can pay their mortgage in Norcal and a boat, so slips are cheap.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, slip fees are surprisingly reasonably-priced around here.


----------



## sheltonbaby (Feb 23, 2012)

Not looking for liveaboard guys (Why jumped to conclusions so fast? lol).. 

All I'm asking here is if anyone knows a cheaper deal to keep a boat in east bay, closer to Emeryville/Berkeley area, cheaper than what the marinas around here are offering. If no deals then I'll still be very happy to drive 18 miles/20 minutes north from where I live and pay $190/month at Vallejo.

Any help will be appreciated.. 
Mahalo!
Z


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

sheltonbaby said:


> Not looking for liveaboard guys (Why jumped to conclusions so fast? lol)..
> 
> All I'm asking here is if anyone knows a cheaper deal to keep a boat in east bay, closer to Emeryville/Berkeley area, cheaper than what the marinas around here are offering. If no deals then I'll still be very happy to drive 18 miles/20 minutes north from where I live and pay $190/month at Vallejo.
> 
> ...


I apologize to have jumped to this conclusion. As someone who tries to sail often, keeps the boat maintained, dives on it before race day and lives on it, I am annoyed by the state of the boats and the crap that goes in the water in many of the marinas around here. I guess it wasn't clear what exactly you were intending by not wanting to pay a marina. Based on the 5 marinas I've been in so far, it seems the going rate is about $10/foot, with electricity charged as a separate fee. At least in SF, too, you'll get billed an annual property tax on the boat based on its value.


----------



## sheltonbaby (Feb 23, 2012)

I found 'Fortman Marina' in Alameda, Oakland to have the least expensive prices that's the closest to Berkeley/Emeryville area. Costs $206 for my 'cheap' Lancer 28 Mark V 1982 

If anyone has any feedback and/or experience with this Marina please feel free to share. I will most likely be parking the boat there this weekend.

Mahalo!
Z


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

No, but I'd be interested in hearing your first impressions. I would like to save something on slip fees and Fortman is one option.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Once you get moved to the estuary, there are plenty of places to investigate on Oakland side, too. Hard to find rates or contact info on the web as they tend to want to deal with boat owners in person.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

sheltonbaby said:


> If anyone has any feedback and/or experience with this Marina please feel free to share.


Fortman is just a marina, much like any other. This one features old, rather rundown wooden docks and a yacht club who's primary function seems to be providing its members with a place to smoke (and drink, of course.) Depending upon where you are berthed, it can be quite a hike to either of the two restrooms. There are no restaurants or chandleries (or businesses of any kind) within easy walking distance as well. Because it is relatively inexpensive to keep a boat there, this attribute is reflected in many of the boats berthed there. The parcels surrounding the marina are being currently being developed into high-density housing, so construction dust is an issue.

But as my mother used to say, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all," so there is this- the visibility in the water at Fortman is the best in the Bay Area! :devil


----------

